# Self Harm? (possible triggers)



## Bekah (Oct 26, 2009)

Does anybody have problems with hurting themselves?
I have cuts on my thighs from razor blades, I hit my head against doors and walls, I have bruises where i punch myself, nail marks from where i scrach my arms and legs and sometimes face and my fingers are wrecked where i pull the skin off them

Usually when i'm angry or upset, its like a release of all the tension.
I feel i need to punish myself for being so angry/upset all the time because its my fault I am the way I am. If I didn't hurt me, I may end up hurting someone else who doesn't deserve it. Sometimes I don't even feel the pain, I just take comfort in seeing some kind of wound or bruise :S

Is there something really wrong with me or do other people have this problem? I'm open to any help from people but please don't mention doctors etc. as i refuse to go there as i don't want to gain any kind of label for myself.


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

hi,
I used to do the same when i was a teen. I wouldn't say its normal, but its probably rather common, i know i had a friend that did the same aswell. I eventually was able to control it on my own. My friend got professional help from a therapist, and he said it really helped him.

I actually find that when i am that upset about something, i either stop whatever i'm doing and take some deep breathes, or if its really bad i take some liquid passionflower, it really helps take the edge off.


----------



## Moon Calf (Oct 30, 2009)

Bekah said:


> Does anybody have problems with hurting themselves?
> I have cuts on my thighs from razor blades, I hit my head against doors and walls, I have bruises where i punch myself, nail marks from where i scrach my arms and legs and sometimes face and my fingers are wrecked where i pull the skin off them
> 
> Usually when i'm angry or upset, its like a release of all the tension.
> ...


Yes, I hurt myself. I usually cut my arm or whip my back with a belt. I don't do it very often though. My self-abuse is mostly verbal. :blank


----------



## myhalo123 (Nov 18, 2009)

I do and started really late into adulthood. Like you I am looking for help, but not from doctors either. Maybe therapy or something one day if someone can convince me they really care. Right now it's something I feel like I need to do to stay alive, as weird as that may sound. It's been a few weeks, but I am no where near feeling like I can stop for the rest of my life. I think about it everyday, it's a struggle to not do it that is for sure. I never thought it would ever be something I would do - I hadn't even heard of it before, or that it would be so hard to stop. My advise to anyone who wants to start, DON'T.

I am not sure what to tell you other than your not alone!


----------



## electrocutee (Jan 17, 2010)

At the moment I have a black eye from punching myself in the side of the face. I have razor cut scars on my arms and thighs which make me feel so ashamed of myself every time I look at them. I have a big scar under my hair on the top of my head from trying to smash a coffee mug on my skull :sigh
My self harming mainly stems from anger and my inability to control it. I find it completely takes over and after the damage is done I am in a state of shock. I've been in therapy for around a year and I'm still trying to overcome it. When I've achieved this I'm planning on celebrating by getting tattoos to cover the scars :boogie


----------



## Falcons84 (Feb 8, 2010)

I would never cut myself but I have punched myself in the head and other stuff like walls.


----------



## lolzer (Jan 30, 2011)

I've cut myself because i upset my friend when i was drunk I hated myself so much so i did what i deserved


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

I used to. I don't know if this will help you but this is what I try to do now... Worn yourself out by crying and punching your mattress. Try to stay with your bed. Don't grab anything or move to anywhere more harmful. Don't look at anything. Cover yourself with a blanket and bury your face on the pillow to cry and scream. Stay there until you're worn out.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I used to cut. Very frequently to the point where I got addicted to it.

I overcame it with the help of medication, however.


----------



## Jess32247 (Jun 4, 2011)

I do that :/

Alot actually. I'm addicted, I can't even imagine stopping.


----------



## kuroizero (Jun 22, 2011)

I have a severe problem with self-injury as well :S I've been cutting for a little shy of a decade (I'm 22) and have not managed to stop. I have scars like EVERYWHERE it's so awful I have to wear long sleeves everywhere; outings, family events, school, work, etc... I know how it is boo.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Yes since I was 11 or 12
Cut, scratch, burn, brand myself, punch myself.
Really bad age 14-16, 18 and then the beginning of this year.
I would think I stopped and be okay but it would come back.
Meds are crucial. 
I'm addicted to the pain and release for some reason.. even talking about this right now I want to. My preferred was to light up a piece of metal then hold it down on me long as I can and watch my skin bubble. ****ing disturbing ****. I realize that. But it is how I coped so long. It's really easy to want to crawl up against it.. but sametime it ruins you.


----------



## Krikorian (May 16, 2011)

I used to cut and burn myself. I have scars on my arms but I don't bother to wear long-sleeved shirts. At a certain point I just got tired of doing something that I had to constantly hide.


----------



## gawkward (Jun 23, 2011)

Yeah, I do. I cut sometimes but I'm a very mild case. It's not hurting anyone..so why would I stop?


----------



## StarryNights2089 (Jun 22, 2011)

I do it off and on(cutting and hitting myself), usually when I am extremely 
overwhelmed. I'm trying to find more positive ways to deal with my
pain and frustrations.


----------



## pigloo (Jun 7, 2011)

I cut to deal with emotions I can't otherwise deal with.. it releases some of that for me.
But it's a real pain in the neck to hide. :/


----------



## seconde (Jan 25, 2011)

I cut because it seems to give some sort of relief to my anxious feelings.

And also because if anyone sees them, i will finally get attention.


----------



## kaykay609 (May 30, 2011)

Not anymore but used to quite frequently. I have scars all over my arms and legs from cutting, and I also used to burn and scratch myself, and punch my hand into a brick wall. ( i've done that so many times that my knuckles are completely screwed up ) Self-harm was actually what lead me to see the therapist I still see today for my social anxiety. ( I was basically forced to get help by friends who saw me get worse by the day ). It did really help, I don't cut anymore but sometimes when I'm really angry, the brick wall is still a victim sometimes. I try to hide all my scars but that's impossible. Seeing them makes me feel so ashamed and down that I wanna do it again. How sick is that? But don't worry about getting a lable put on you, good therapists don't do that. They help you find other ways to relieve stress and to get rid of anxiety. The desire to cut will always remain a little, but you learn how to ignore it. But if you still don't want to see a therapist, I get that, I didn't want that too, mostly because of the shame. 

Cutting made me feel in control of at least one aspect of my life 'cause I had never been in control. The pain felt good and calmed me down. But just as alcohol has the same affect, it's also addictive. Both psychological and physical ( some can get addicted to endorfine ) I also wanted to punish myself, because I was always so angry and I didn't want to hurt others. But hurting yourself is not the solution. It becomes a problem on its own. You have to learn to deal with things otherwise. A tip that helped me was: once you get the feeling you want to cut, try to put it off for 15 minutes. If you still want to cut, try to put it off another 15 minutes, and so on until you don't have the desire anymore. Get some way of distraction that is not harmful to yourself. Throw everything that you could use to harm yourself in the garbage. Tell someone about your problem and ask them if you can call them when you feel the urge so they can talk you through it. 

Whatever you do, hold on! You can get through this. ^^


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

seconde said:


> And also because if anyone sees them, i will finally get attention.


Is there any way that you could possibly sit down with your parents, siblings, friends or school counselor & talk to them about your problems instead of hoping that someone will see your cuts? I totally understand the need to be heard, but the best way to be heard is to speak up.


----------



## JupiterStarr (Nov 4, 2010)

Yes, I started hurting myself at the age of 7/8, but now I don't do it often. Now, when I freel really upset I prefer taking Ativan or Xanax, Codeine, and Propranolol. I'm almost out and my psychiatrist won't prescribe me anymore so I don't know what I'm going to do when I'm out.


----------



## ashmash (Jun 5, 2011)

I have cut myself a couple of times but it didn't really relieve things like I thought it would. I only did it on my inner thighs so no one would see it. I don't really understand those who do it where it can't be hidden? Could someone explain? Is it just from the rush of emotions that they get so caught up they don't care at the moment or it because some want it to be seen?


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm having some trouble with wanting to cut again. I think its for attention purposes but I'm unsure. This isn't like me to want to start up again.


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

I've been dealing with self-injury for about 5 1/2 years now. It doesn't seem to ever get easier to resist or deal with. I've gotten it under control enough where I can make it two or three weeks between episodes, but that doesn't change the fact that I have a self-defeating pattern. I've usually just cut myself with a razor, but sometimes I'd burn my skin, too. I also do a lot of random things, like picking skin, pulling hairs, etc...that are usually just my attempts to avoid something more extreme when the urge hits too strongly.

I was in the ER once and had to get stitches, and have been admitted inpatient twice solely for self-injury. Not fun at all. I don't blame you for avoiding doctors, but please be cautious and take care of yourself. I don't know how bad it is for you, but I'd hate it if you were avoiding them after hurting yourself bad enough to seriously need medical attention. I know the consequences can sometimes be very unpleasant, but it's better to reach out for help in the end, especially if it's first-aid help.


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

ashmash said:


> I don't really understand those who do it where it can't be hidden? Could someone explain? Is it just from the rush of emotions that they get so caught up they don't care at the moment or it because some want it to be seen?


I think it can be either. For me, my arms were always just so convenient. If my judgment was impaired (drunk, high, extremely angry or despairing) I just didn't think about it at all.

There have also been times where I've been aware of some kind of subconscious desire to do it where I knew people would have to see it. I've cut my hands a few times, but that was mostly because I knew it'd be extremely irritating and I wanted to feel the pain constantly and not be able to tuck it away and forget about it with some clothing. I think the longer someone does it, the easier it is to just stop caring about hiding it (for some).

Extreme scenario: Someone's been cutting themselves for so long they don't have anywhere else to do it because their legs/stomach/etc is completely covered in scars. Eventually it just starts spreading, ya know?


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

HTF said:


> hi,
> I used to do the same when i was a teen. I wouldn't say its normal, but its probably rather common, i know i had a friend that did the same aswell. I eventually was able to control it on my own. My friend got professional help from a therapist, and he said it really helped him.
> 
> I actually find that when i am that upset about something, i either stop whatever i'm doing and take some deep breathes, or if its really bad i take some liquid passionflower, it really helps take the edge off.


liquid passionflower, eh? I should really give that a try. Where would you find that?


----------



## kaykay609 (May 30, 2011)

I used to do it 2,5 years, and after a while I just didn't care anymore that I couldn't hide it, I knew I'd do it anyway. Eventually I had scars upon scars. And like luctus said, I too was drunk or high or stoned or completely out of my mind with adrenaline sometimes and I'd basically forget about everything else and focus on the pain. I actually found that focussing real hard on the pain sometimes makes it feel good and pleasent. Does that make me a masochist?


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Just want to write down here.
All cuts, even bigger ones I did, faded in time.
You can see them but not very much.
Burns havn't looked less messy at all.
If you can help it please never burn/brand.
That way you have a chance you can keep your skin normal looking.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Yeah I used to burn myself on my legs and thighs. It's been better since I've been on meds. I did it because I had to many emotions that I could not deal with. I also have extremely low self esteem. Have you tried keeping a journal?


----------



## The Awkward One (Jun 30, 2011)

I still cut myself. I've done it for a year or so. My best friend knows, I told her the honest reason why I couldn't go to a pool party. I always cancel things, you see, because of my SA. So I thought I'd be honest this time... she acted shockingly nonchalant and hasn't mentioned it since.
My other friend is having some trouble with her ex-boyfriend (who is 16 and lives with her in her parents houe because his parents physically abused him). She started dating another guy from school, and her ex got jealous and started cutting himself and wiping the blood all over her bathroom, just so she'd find out and feel bad. Now she's always badmouthing self-harmers, as if we all do it for attention. I just keep quiet. But it really annoys me. I don't understand why people do it for attention. is that really the type of attention they want? Do they want people to find out and think they're "freaks"? I don't think him self-harming is going to make my friend go back to him. :\
I do it to calm my anger and depression, and it makes me feel like I'm in control of my physical pain, if not my emotional pain.
Plus, I like the way to blood looks and smells. Is that weird? :\ I've always liked blood ever since I was a kid.


----------



## The Awkward One (Jun 30, 2011)

ashmash said:


> I don't really understand those who do it where it can't be hidden? Could someone explain? Is it just from the rush of emotions that they get so caught up they don't care at the moment or it because some want it to be seen?


I cut my thighs so no one sees, but I do it on my wrists, too. I don't know why... it just feels better for some reason. Maybe there's just some appeal about wrists...? I'm not too sure.


----------



## macaw (Sep 6, 2010)

The first time I hurt myself was when I was little. We'd gone to a bowling alley and by the end of the game I was the only one who hadn't managed at least one strike. So I scratched the back of my hand in frustation. My mum wasn't too happy. Didn't do it again for years after that.

When I was in high school I scratched and cut myself. At first it was a mixture of stress and curiosity that made me do it. Then it became a reflex, if I was ever feeling particularly stressed and/or upset with myself I'd go to town. I'd like to say they were mild injuries, but any self harm has the potential to escalate so it is a serious problem. A bad coping mechanism. I'm not sure I'll ever be truly rid of the urges.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Monroee said:


> I'm having some trouble with wanting to cut again. I think its for attention purposes but I'm unsure. This isn't like me to want to start up again.


Turns out I did end up cutting a few days ago but it wasn't for attention at all. I'm starting to fall into a depressive episode & I felt like I couldn't breathe so I did it. It didn't necessarily help. It just made me hyperventilate.


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

I self-injure, and I like it. It's one of the few things that gives me a sense of power and control and helps calm me down. I cut, burn, scald, hit/punch, headbang into walls, etc. Sometimes I worry that I'll punch through a window, but then I just make myself leave the room. I need to stop headbanging, but I love cutting and burning.

It can be addicting, others will tell you. I don't think I am, though. I don't do it every day or fantasize about it constantly. So it is possible to self-injure without getting addicted. I don't consider my SI a problem but a useful coping mechanism.

Attention is bad, though. Almost everyone will react condescendingly to you and treat you like you're stupid and dangerous. So hide, hide, hide. Don't do your face, neck, hands, or lower arms. In the summer, don't do your lower legs.


----------



## Jess32247 (Jun 4, 2011)

Addler said:


> I self-injure, and I like it. It's one of the few things that gives me a sense of power and control and helps calm me down. I cut, burn, scald, hit/punch, headbang into walls, etc. Sometimes I worry that I'll punch through a window, but then I just make myself leave the room. I need to stop headbanging, but I love cutting and burning.
> 
> It can be addicting, others will tell you. I don't think I am, though. I don't do it every day or fantasize about it constantly. So it is possible to self-injure without getting addicted. I don't consider my SI a problem but a useful coping mechanism.
> 
> Attention is bad, though. Almost everyone will react condescendingly to you and treat you like you're stupid and dangerous. So hide, hide, hide. Don't do your face, neck, hands, or lower arms. In the summer, don't do your lower legs.


I hate to say this, but I like doing it to. I feel a little better knowing I'm not the only one thinking like that. But even though I've been doing it for only a few months, I'm already moving onto more dangous things besides cutting. I'm starting to burn and choke myself, and occasionally I'll do less minor things like punch something till my knukles are bloody.

But I'm addicted, and I do fantasize about it.. constantly.


----------



## VanessaXx (Sep 6, 2010)

Iv been hurting myself for years. mainly bruising my legs and banging my head. i know its not good but i do as a release


----------



## victoriangirl (Jan 2, 2009)

I used to self injure myself quite badly about 5-6 years ago. It all started when I was 15 though. 

The reasons always differed for me - at times I did it because I hated myself and needed punishment, at other times cutting was a way of releasing the pain inside. I used to cut & burn. Nowadays in a very depressive mood I find myself banging my head against walls. It is so strange because I really do not know why I do it, it just comes automatically. 

I also don't really know why I especially cut my arms. I have cuts everywhere, but my arms are the worse. I guess it is convenience most of the time. 

I've been to many doctors/therapists and been on different medication, but the best thing for me is to stay away from stress & triggers as much as possible. Those 'triggers' are avoidable most of the time and for times when you can't avoid them, you need to find other ways to cope with the anger, frustration, hatred, depression. Music, running/walking, deep breathing, hitting pillows, swearing are things that help me.


----------



## TheExplosionist (Apr 13, 2009)

I hit myself in the stomach and upper body. Gives a good sharp pain without any permanent damage and helps calm me down.


----------



## bittertaste (Jul 2, 2011)

I used to hurt myself, frequently. I would grit my teeth until my gums bled, bang my head on the wall/desk, punch things, throw myself across my room, slap myself, and try to give myself a black eye. I tried cutting at 12, when the situation with my dad became especially poor. I didn't have a high opinion of cutters, but when I read that it could make you feel good because of blah blah something something adrenaline, I decided to try it.

I liked it. I didn't like the adrenaline or whatever, I liked how the razor felt sliding between my skin. I can still feel it. I literally carved up both of my arms with long and short cuts. I cut on the top side, away from my veins, because I had no desire to kill myself despite how depressed I was. Until one night.

One night I decided to try the suicide attempt, down the road not across, kiddies. I opened both of my wrists and the scars are still visible to this day, because I really tried to get deep down in there. I don't know why I decided to do it, I just did. It was automatic at that point--a habit. In any case, I sat there for a little while watching my blood collect and feeling increasingly more euphoric, when I realized I could seriously die if I didn't stop it. I promptly made a makeshift bandage and never cut myself there again.

I stopped when my mom found out, only a few weeks later. I was getting out of the shower and needed her to hand me something through the door, and didn't cover up my arms in time. Of course she wanted to know what was wrong, but I didn't know what to tell her. I don't really know why I tried it--whether for the pain, attention, or seeking relief. I went to my friend's house that night and screamed about everything that was wrong in my life. That helped more than the cutting ever did, I think.

The only excuse I can think of is self-punishment. I have always verbally/emotionally abused myself, since I was a small child, and I continue to do it even now. Part of me feels overwhelmingly guilty and the other part is obsessed with punishing that part for whatever reason. When browsing information on tongue piercings, I found a culture that did it as a form of self-punishment, and now that is all I can think of when I mess with my tongue piercing: that I did it because I was ashamed of my inability to communicate verbally with other people, and felt the need to punish myself with pain.

I no longer physically punish myself. I still think about cutting for pleasure, but I will never do it again, no matter what. Perhaps getting my tongue pierced appeased the sadistic part of me, at least for now.


----------



## em violet (Apr 21, 2011)

there are alot of self harmers that ik of, none of them do it for attention, i am a cutter myself and i can relate, ive done it off and on for 5 years. it calms people down, takes the emotions out of themself, sum people dont want to hurt other or they think that well people hurt me so y shouldnt i or there are other reasons, if cut deep enough or alot of cuts u can get a possible high from the pain because it is so comforting, i cut because i need blance between the emotional pain and the physical pain, also i get mad to hide the hurt and i dont want to direct it anyone so i direct it inward and take it out on myself. if ur friend is bad mouths cutters and that bothers u i will tell her straight out to stop it and back that up with reasons, it isnt mature of her at all, im here if u wanna talk or anything


----------



## heitz44 (Nov 3, 2011)

The pain seems to lift the weight off of my shoulders for a little bit and I can actually feel calm. I don't do it for attention, in fact my friend (who cuts himself) saw my arm but I gave an excuse and he bought it, I don't think he wants to think of me as a cutter, so he let it go. Cutting allows me to be in control and it is the closest thing to medication that I have.:blank


----------



## thewordthatpierces (Nov 8, 2011)

Bekah said:


> Does anybody have problems with hurting themselves?
> I have cuts on my thighs from razor blades, I hit my head against doors and walls, I have bruises where i punch myself, nail marks from where i scrach my arms and legs and sometimes face and my fingers are wrecked where i pull the skin off them
> 
> Usually when i'm angry or upset, its like a release of all the tension.
> ...


Well, don't take this the wrong, BUT something IS wrong w/ you, BUT MANY other ppl, including myself struggle w/ this as well!!!!

So you're not open to seeing a counselor of any kind? Counselor cannot prescribe medication, psychiatrist can, but not a counselor. Okay, well if you are unwilling to even do that, what you NEED to do is find a friend who knows a decent amount about things of this nature and can help you through them. You see, you NEED to get to the root causes! Let me tell you about my history w/ these issues, and I hope it will help. 

For me, I grew up in a house of 7 children, my dad was always working and when he wasn't he was either yelling and screaming at my mom, yelling and screaming at us about how lazy and stupid we were and how he wished we were never born, or in his room doing photography or watching a movie, so not the best home environment. On top of this, my brother who was 3yrs older then me had anger issues and would take it out on me.... On top of that my across the street neighbor who was my best friend beat my on an almost daily basis and tried to coerce me to have sex w/ him just as often and got me addicted to porn, at the age of 8yrs mind you, and my mother not really being able to talk to my father confided in me.

So, somewhere around 9yrs I suddenly found I couldn't control my frustration, I had all these things I didn't know how to handle, suddenly I started hurting my younger brother over petty things, and I still to this day hate what I did, but can't change it, it is what it is. But I then resolved I would never do it again and the only way to channel those frustrations was to kick or punch or bite myself whenever I did feel that frustration or anger, so that is what I started to do, at 9yrs. I didn't realize what I was doing until I was 20yrs and started picking at my arms and hands, I picked off a mole and when I realized it really didn't hurt, I started to do it all the time. But when people started noticing all the scabs on me, I had to confess to my best friends and room mates at the time so they could help me, they are almost twice my age and we counseled each other on regular basis, and they had all ready helped me go from eating 200-400 calories a day (I was anorexic) to eating 1200calories and increasing a day.

I had all ready been seeing a counselor, but by the time I starting picking at myself and then stabbing myself with screw drivers while at work, I realized that I still needed help, and I NEEDED accountability again for this issue, so my friends (a married couple, the husband was also my boss where I worked) helped keep me accountable to not doing, and suffering consequences when I did. One of them being drinking pure Apple Cider Vinegar, and trust me, that is not a desirable thing to do... They also helped me find other channels to put my frustration in to, for me that is usually dancing/singing or writing books or poems or songs.

If this is something you want to quit and you don't want to see a counselor, or pay one, I would find a friend who maybe has a background in counseling and ask if they are willing to help you, my boss/room mate was a not a licensed counselor, but it is more or less what he did w/ all his free time, so you need someone who is willing to support you and hold you accountable. AND YOU also NEED to tell them when things do happen, whatever it might be, peeling fleshing, biting, kicking, anything.

You absolutely need to get to the root cause of these things, and not just find out what they are but start working through these things and putting them in the past. Easier said then done, yes. It has taken me the last 7yrs to be able to say I don't hurt myself must anymore, does it happen at times, yes. But ONLY in high stress situations, so I avoid those as much as possible. It is possible you might even have some form of PTSD, that is part of my problem, but I also have a severe milk allergy which aggrevates it when I accidentally come in contact w/ it. Which I try very hard to minimize obviously (meaning I never eat or touch anything w/ milk or milk byproducts, but cross-contamination can happen sadly).

But support from someone you are willing to be completely honest with, if not going to a support group as well will help you tremendously. I am not fond of Dr's either, so I understand your feelings, I hate medication, though I do think it can help TEMPORARILY. Find that person and support group if possible and totally open and honest so you can get through all the issues, it might take years, but if you really want it to end, you can do it. I didn't do it alone, I did it w/ my mentors, friends, the last 2yrs my husband (but for 5yrs on my own before that), and of course w/ my the help of my Lord and Savior Jesus Christ, but I am Christian. If you believe in something else, great, you definitely need something bigger than yourself and a reason bigger than yourself to stop because you are harming yourself so obviously your welfare is not your top priority. lol And I mean this coming from someone who has gone through it and is STILL dealing w/ it everyday!!! Its less and less, but it takes time, I know you can do it if you want to!

God Bless ~Amy


----------



## lolzer (Jan 30, 2011)

i do it because I'm feeling so much physical pain its the only way i can relieve that pain


----------



## Olesya (May 8, 2011)

I cut and punch myself but not as much lately; though I wonder if I really just enjoy the pain (and not as a way of punishing myself).


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I cut myself for the first time in over a year. It felt good I feel like it does relieve my pain, but I ended up feeling ashamed afterwards.. Because I sent my boyfriend a pic of a word I carved.. ._. I wish I could just delete that message, but it's to late now..


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

The trigger for me was when i was insulted or yelled at abusively by people that were close to me. The emotional and mental pain was so intense, that cutting myself was the omly way to express it to myself, it's like the way emotional paid inside reflected outside onto my body.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

I tried to cut the veins on my left arm with a knife on two occasions (when I was 14 and 18 years old). It was during those days when I was extremely depressed. However, I realized that self-harming won't solve any of my problems, so I promised myself I'll never do it again.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I used to cut for a while then i got myself on top of it and stopped doing it. Unfortunately I simply replaced cutting myself with starving myself which isn't really an improvement if at all. When i started eating more i started cutting again. The i stopped cutting again and I'm currently starving myself again. I just wish i could stop doing both and not have to keep replacing one with the other.


----------



## ellespirit (Dec 2, 2012)

I know someone who started doing that at the age of 14. It's really awful.


----------



## dine (Jul 16, 2013)

*me also*

my SA IS becoming worse now,ive started self harming like cutting,burning etc


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

I don't but I get urges to all the time, especially lately. I'm kinda clumsy and always injure myself somehow and when I do I like it. I've burned myself a few times at work on accident and accidentally cut my finger about a month ago. 

I did cut myself for about a month when I was 16. I really can't even imagine what it's like for people who do it longer than that, especially with the scars. Whenever I get the urge to self harm I can feel it on my arm where I use to cut myself. It feels good.


----------



## Deion (Jul 26, 2013)

I have the same problem, my arms are full of cuts and scars.


----------



## Greensong (Sep 15, 2013)

Bekah said:


> Does anybody have problems with hurting themselves?
> I have cuts on my thighs from razor blades, I hit my head against doors and walls, I have bruises where i punch myself, nail marks from where i scrach my arms and legs and sometimes face and my fingers are wrecked where i pull the skin off them
> 
> Usually when i'm angry or upset, its like a release of all the tension.
> ...


Checkin with yourself. 
Do you absorb other people's emotions? I'm empathic and self harmed for years before I realized I was harming cos I was absorbing other people's depression, anxiety, rage etc.


----------

